# Condensation on interior walls



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Interior temp of 61 is pretty cool. My guess is that its as simple as the dew point was 61 or higher. If its a water based paint, its going to put even more humidity in the air. I would guess that its more likely that the condensation happened at night or early morning (when attic is cool).


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You should note the moisture area as related to the framed opening of the attic access like sps-1 noted dew point.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Summer stack effect involves cooler air leaking out the lower portions of the house and being replaced by attic or outside air coming in up high. With the moisture from the recent paint (as mentioned) and the dew point of outside air when cooled to the low inside temp you get condensation.

One more technical aspect is, humid air is lighter than dry air so just like warm lighter air can be pushed towards the ceiling so can humid air.

Get some fans running to circulate the air and if heat is available it will help to dry things out.

Also, pick up a combination humidity and temperature meter and use a calculator like *THIS* to track that dew point. It will tell you how well the dehumidifier is doing.

Bud


----------



## stacik84 (Feb 11, 2018)

The moisture did indeed dry off naturally after a day. It was defiantly the warm air from the attic seeping out to the hallway. 

We do actually have a company coming in to put more insulation in the attic...and specifically installing an insulated attic door cover.

Thanks all!


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Before all of the new insulation goes in, do all the air sealing you can, more important than the added insulation and you basically can't air seal after burying the attic in fluffy stuff.

I hear your, but at least address the major leak areas.

Bud


----------



## stacik84 (Feb 11, 2018)

The moisture did indeed dry off naturally after a day. It was defiantly the warm air from the attic seeping out to the hallway. 

We do actually have a company coming in to put more insulation in the attic...and specifically installing an insulated attic door cover.

Thanks all!


----------



## stacik84 (Feb 11, 2018)

Bud9051 said:


> Before all of the new insulation goes in, do all the air sealing you can, more important than the added insulation and you basically can't air seal after burying the attic in fluffy stuff.
> 
> I hear your, but at least address the major leak areas.
> 
> Bud


Yes Bud9051, the goal is to air seal properly prior to adding fiberglass! 
Thank You!


----------

